# HGH, IGF-1 and Insulin: Athletes undetectable "Candy"



## Realgains (Jul 16, 2008)

The peptides *HGH and IGF-1 and INSULIN* are staples at high levels in many sports and especially ones in which millions can be made via endorsements, contracts etc etc.

I will not go into "doses" and timing for obvious reasons.

None of these peptides can be detected. A viable test will never be made due to the short half lives of these peptides.

These peptides are used in aerobic sports mainly for recovery reasons but in sprinting, general track and field, swimming, weight lifting, bodybuilding and power lifting they are used both for recovery reasons *and* muscle strength/ growth/speed reasons. It will also increase the strength of tendons and ligaments further enhancing speed, strength and power. Another bonus is fat loss and sometimes big time fat loss. People on HGH are ripped, if they have any fork control at all and do any form of aerobic training.
HGH also causes you to become very "veiny"..especially in the legs and shoulders.
The recovery enhancement from HGH and IGF-1 is super to say the least...giving you a huge advantage when you have to do more than one event or race a day or in something like a stage race. Strength/power/speed advantages are significant too but require larger doses.

In aerobic sports you see accelerated increases in sustainable power and VO2 max over long cycles....and beyond what you could EVER accomplish by staying clean. 

You can actually feel HGH work within an hour post injection. I often got a warm slightly flushed feeling. My mood was affected very much for the positive on HGH. You just feel great physically mentally and emotionally. 


HGH has been used for decades. In the 70's the stuff was harvested from cadavers and used with good success in various sports and especially bodybuilding. Now HGH is produced in the lab and China sells the stuff CHEAP!

The main PED effect from HGH comes from the stimulation of IGF-1 secretion as the HGH passes through the liver. IGF-1, or Insulin like Growth Hormone, is SUPER powerful stuff.

*IGF-1 *can be taken directly and the typical cycle gives far more IGF-1 than HGH does, although HGH has some recovery benefits on it's own. 

IGF-1 is very common in pro cycling stage races as is HGH. Insulin is less commonly used but use is growing in aerobic sports and it's huge in power sports. 


*INSULIN* is commonly used in power, speed, and aerobic sports to greatly enhance recovery of muscle glycogen and for muscle growth. Rapid acting insulin is injected immediately after training, or after each day in a stage race, or if racing more than once in the day. The athlete will eat a lot of simple carbs immediately post injection and at timed intervals after this point. Muscle glycogen and super loading of the muscle with glycogen occurs rapidly. Quick recovery of muscle glycogen stores and liver glycogen stores makes for enhanced nervous system recovery and general muscle cell recovery too....just like with HGH and IGF-1.
NOTE: If you don't know what you are doing with insulin then you have a good chance of killing yourself via insulin shock(super low blood glucose). DO NOT mess with this stuff unless you know exactly what you are doing!!! Like epo it is safe if you know what you are doing but it can kill you if you don't.


*HGH side effects.* If you take a good look at some athletes( some Olympic world record holders and also "want-a-bees in various sports) you can see the damage done by unwise use of high dose HGH. You don't see this from pure IGF-1 use because after about 30 days IGF-1, injected directly, looses it's affect so a few weeks "off" is in order.
HGH damage is especially notable in track sprinters, bodybuilder, weight lifters and power lifters. The lower brow thickens and the jaw and chin grow. Sometimes you will see a gap form, slowly over months to years between the front teeth. Also, feet and hands will grow. This is acromegaly or giantism. HGH can also make all the organs of your body grow if taken too long at higher doses. Some athletes using higher dose HGH develop "HGH gut"(protrusion).
As I mentioned before a positive side effect is super fat loss. HGH using athletes are incredibly ripped if the have fork control and do aerobic work...and you don't loose muscle mass in the process of getting to sub 6% body fat.
As I also mentioned HGH will cause great vascularity...veins in your legs and even shoulders.
Higher dose HGH use can also cause cancer and feed cancer tumors big time.
*Testicular *and breast cancer can be seen in some young people that use HGH for long enough at high enough dose.

Lyle Martin Alzado, remember him NFL fans?  Well he went on a crusade against HGH before he died saying that it very likely caused his brain cancer.


*HRT*....done at HRT dose(low dose)
HGH is a miracle peptide and greatly increases strength, endurance, sex drive(indirectly) energy level etc etc etc. 

When I was at my peak all my team mates were on HGH ...it was a "staple"..we passed the stuff around the room like candy. Latter we liked IGF-1 and some used insulin.


They are still staples. 

Before the flames let me do this:mad2: ...just to get a head start. 


"Everybody dopes. Good guys, like Tyler, dope... and bad guys, Like Lance, dope" there are plenty of good people who dope."
Prentice Stephan, *Ex USPS Team doctor*, current Slipstream doctor.


Cheers


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Realgains,

Are you French? Why do you hate both Lance and America?

Beavis Laugh,,,,Lmao.....


----------



## Realgains (Jul 16, 2008)

lookrider said:


> Realgains,
> 
> Are you French? Why do you hate both Lance and America?
> 
> Beavis Laugh,,,,Lmao.....



Well you are partly right  Love the good old USA but Armstrong......hmmm

I don't dislike the guy because he doped....I dislike him because he has been going off for years that he has been clean like an ego maniac. He should have just shut the F up like der Kaier Ullrich and said "no comment".

What I really hate is his "believe in the miracle" BS. There was no miracle Lance...you didn't come back form being gravely ill to winning as you did without some serious doping.
Don't use yourself as an example when taking to anyone that has cancer!!!

He likes to say that he was clean that through shear will power and resolve ALONE he accomplished his goals. 
It was NOT though shear will power and strong resolve alone that he accomplished his goals after being sick. A critical component was Ferarri and doping BIG TIME and if it was not for that he would have never won one single tour with a VO2 max of 78-82, and if totally clean he might not have ever finished a tour.

He makes himself out as an example when it ,the example, is a lie.

I don't wear the yellow bracelet....it's a lie and the poor people that Lance talks to have the right to know.


Some day the old boys for Postal and Disco will come out and spill the beans Lance...it may take 20 years but it is going to happen. Then what!
But you will still be laughing all the way to the bank.

Cheers


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Realgains said:


> Well you are partly right  Love the good old USA but Armstrong......hmmm
> 
> I don't dislike the guy because he doped....I dislike him because he has been going off for years that he has been clean like an ego maniac. He should have just shut the F up like der Kaier Ullrich and said "no comment".
> 
> ...


I was just joking... Keep up the good work, and the Beavis laugh is fine. 

The LA apologists/worshippers/chamois sniffers/fan boys are quite funny.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Look, I'm a LA backer...

I tend to think LA doped beacause he did have cancer. Some who think he didn't dope argue that he wouldn't put the drugs in him beacause he survived. I think he wanted to win at all costs. After having cancer throughout his body, I'm sure he thought the cancer may come back. Its win or die trying. And EPO was a drug that helped him recover, why wouldn't he trust it to help win races.

I'm a LA fan for selfish reasons, 1) I like the Nike and 10/2 gear. 2)his races were exciting to me. LA entertained me with some exciting moments in the tour. I will never be in the same room as him, I don't care that he is a douchbag. If he was caught molesting kids.....then I would have to re think my fandom. (Mary-kate is legal right??)

I know LOOK doesn't agree with this, but I don't care if they dope. At that level of sport, everyone is looking for an edge.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Realgains thanks for all the info you've provided us over the summer. Whether people agree or disagree with you one can not deny that you've really animated this forum like nobody else.

I recently came across an old interview with Charlie Francis, Ben Johnson's former coach with T-Mag just before the 1996 or 2000 Olympics. I'm not sure which one though. 
Here's an excerpt of that interview



> T-Mag: That makes sense given that everyone is using something. Now, at the end of Speed Trap, you provided a number of theories as to why Ben tested positive for stanozolol in Seoul. Have you come to any conclusions since then?
> 
> Charlie Francis: We know more now than we did at the time the book was written. Pure stanozolol was found in Ben's urine. This is not possible. Stanozolol is the control agent used in all labs. They set up all the equipment and calibrate it using stanozolol, so they have it there. Now, in order to have pure stanozolol in the urine sample, it can't have been conjugated by the body, and the body breaks it down within 45 minutes of administration. Yet pure stanozolol was found in Ben's urine.
> 
> ...


Both Francis and Johnson deny ever having administered or taken stanozolol respectively. Other things yes but no stanozolol. Are Charlie Francis's statements accurate about how stanozolol reacts inside the body? In your opininion of course.

Thanks

BTW here's the link to that whole interview:
http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=462183


----------



## Realgains (Jul 16, 2008)

Fair enough answer from Cobra. 
Had to sneak this one is....."Lance" was not very exciting to watch in my opinion. He had a couple "moments" in his TDF wins but that's about it. He took up a very boring calculated role behind a very powerful team.
Damn the team TT anyway.....they were all very strong in the team TT with good talent and big blood "refills'.

Cheers


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

RG,
It could be I was just more entertained by the EPO tours. Though I think the riders still dope, I believe they have to be more careful. 

The giro was a more exciting race than the tour this year thanks to EPO.


----------



## Realgains (Jul 16, 2008)

MG537 said:


> Hey Realgains thanks for all the info you've provided us over the summer. Whether people agree or disagree with you one can not deny that you've really animated this forum like nobody else.
> 
> I recently came across an old interview with Charlie Francis, Ben Johnson's former coach with T-Mag just before the 1996 or 2000 Olympics. I'm not sure which one though.
> Here's an excerpt of that interview
> ...



WOW...good one.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

great post. 


what are athletes using for quick recovery between race heats? like in swimming and track? I'm amazed that they can run/swim so fast and then do it again within 1 day or even a couple hours in some cases.


----------



## knull9 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Holy Lance*

Of course all pro cyclists, swimmers etc.. are doped, there's too much money at stake.

But Armstrong's case is particularly irritating. In the US people revere him like he's superman and living proof of the American dream. 

His cancer survival is literaly only possible because his tumor was dependent on the very growth factors (HGH, IGF-1 etc..) he used in doping. When they opened his skull the tumors were dead tissue - they only reason is that they were deprived of GF during treament - the only time during his career when he stopped taking them.

Still he sells it as if he was miracle man - I would like to know how much money he makes of his Armstrong foundation and the speeches ($300.000 per appearance). This must be one of the biggest scams in the history of sport.

A funny story is the publication on the first IGF-1 transgenic mouse (a mouse genetically engineered to produce more IGF-1 than normal). They show that this mouse has > 50% more muscle than normal mice (the pictures are fascinating, these mice look like straight out of a comic book). 
The researcher who did that reports that within 2 hours of the publication he had 10 phone calls of US football team coaches offering him huge amounts of money to repeat what he's done with mice with his players, 4 hours later the first US sprinters called and after that he had to disconnect his phone.

It is also interesting that the lab who developed a test for HGH couldn't find a producer for a test-kit, because no company wanted to take the risk of being sued in the US by athletes. So much on who is in control when it comes to doping tests.

So are Phelps or Cancellara or the rest fo them doped? We don't know because nobody can proof it, but who wouldn't dope if one could make a 10 million dollars compared to nothing with a little bit improvement...


----------

